

Ask HN: Best/worst mobile app dev experiences? - bbsliik

I'm looking to develop apps for both iOS and Android over the next few months. Coming from web dev, I was tempted to go with frameworks like PhoneGap until a few friends strongly recommended going native.<p>Now I'm considering hiring contract developers from both worlds, but not without a dose of HN wisdom.<p>So... what was your best/worst experience developing a mobile app?
======
greengarstudios
Depends on the app. I personally developed a dozen native mobile apps, and I
wouldn't have done it any other way -- but that's because of the nature of the
apps I created.

------
berndust
no personal experience but i've heard good things about <http://inze.it/>

------
soontofu
Why is phonegap not a good option?

